# Beginner Computer Training Ideas



## joferder (Aug 28, 2009)

I recently thought about coming up with a class for beginner computer users. I am really looking to tailor this more towards older people who want to learn how to use a computer. My grandparents recently bought a computer and seem to be having a lot of trouble with it and I want to help them but I think that something like this would be very helpful to other people too. I realize that there are programs out there that you can buy that will teach you how to use your computer but I feel that a classroom setting would be better for something like this. Since most of the people that I would be looking to help would generally be older people I would be looking to do this for free or just enough to cover any type of costs that I have. Once it gets established I may charge a small fee for the classes but I know that a lot of retired people don't have a lot of money to spare so I don't want to break the bank.

So here is what I am looking for from the users here....I would like ideas of what people should know about how to use their computers. I thing that starting with a very basic class about learning to turn the computer on and off properly and a few other simple things like that would be a great way to start. I would poll the class to see what they are interested in learning and also to find out what there comfort level is with their computer. After the first class I would create a syllabus that I would hand out at the second class and that way all of the attendees would be able to decided if they wanted to attend classes on certain subjects based off of how comfortable they feel with the subject for that class. I want to cover things as simple as loading software or printing a page from the internet. I would also cover topics about getting on the internet, a few things you can do once you get one and some of the risks that you can run into on the internet like identity theft and viruses and phishing and what you can do to protect yourself.

The reason that I want to do this in a classroom type setting is because I think that it would be good to be able to help people one on one whenever possible. I'm sure that the pre-made programs work fine but one of the problems that I can see running into is that some computers are different and these are people that may not be very technologically advanced and so they may not "just figure it out".

Any help or advice that anyone could offer would be greatly appreciated. I figure that this is a tech support forum that you all would have some good ideas of what the very basics are that a computer user should know. This isn't something that will be done any time real soon but I figure that since I am sitting here in Afghanistan I have time to work on the general idea for it all and then refine it as we go.

Thanks in advance for any help that you can offer.


----------



## Ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty good idea to me. I've thought about doing training as well. I think you should charge a small fee for your training classes. Typically people are more involved and engaged in the process of learning if they know they're paying for it. You can charge a rather small ammount per person. Say $20 a class, get four or five people in the class and you have $100 towards any possible materials you might need. 

Start with your grandparents, write down all the questions they have and the problems they run into. Then make sure they understand that because they get an email, does not mean that what is written in it is true. Like some of the scams that show up on snopes. etc. As well as other things that might come up. The biggest issue I think that you will find is that fear might set in and then people claim they hate the machines when it is just their lack of understanding and fear. 

Not sure what kind of setup or location you have, but you might be able to work with the county library and offer it as a service. If you have a Parks & Recreation department in your county they can typically help provide you with some information and even advertise the class for you as well as manage sign up fees etc. Don't think they would be able to provide the location though.


----------



## Prodad (May 30, 2008)

Look at this woman's site for some more ideas. She works with seniors at the library near where I live in West Palm Bach , Florida. (God's Waiting room)

beanworks.clbean.com

She has written some papers reagrding training seniors and their special needs.


----------



## Jack_S (Apr 19, 2010)

You don't need any skills or knowledge to take this course. In fact, you don't even need to have a computer! If you're starting to think about getting a computer, this is the course for you:


Learn what computers are and what they can do for you.
Get a basic understanding of the jargon.
Why is email such a big deal?
What is the Internet anyway? Learn what it is, how it works and what it can do for you.
Learn how to protect your computer from virus threats
Learn how to protect yourself from hackers and identity scams.
Learn how to get the right internet connection for you.
Learn what web browsing software is and how to get it.


----------



## varun077 (Mar 5, 2010)

Do not forget to check this site which has basic courses for everyone in simple language:

StudySection - Free Online Certificate Courses in Computer Education

StudySection - Free Online Certificate Courses in Computer Education

Not only courses are qualitative and free but you also get certificate for each course you complete. Some Courses they have:

DIPLOMA in WEB Development 
HTML
CSS
JavaScript Basics
Software testing
Windows 7 overview
Creating A Static Website
Windows 7 Intermediate course
Computer Basics
Linux Shell Scripting Fundamentals
VI Editor
SQL
RDBMS Concepts


----------

